# Connaissez-vous la société Easy-switch ?



## La pomme de shrek (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un entretien d'embauche mercredi avec la société Easy-switch,

connaissez-vous cette société, si oui qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2011)

Non, je ne connais pas. Mais je n'en pense pas moins.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Mars 2011)

"eh bien tu sais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaises situations..."

Otis, Scribe


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> "eh bien tu sais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de bonne ou de mauvaises situations..."
> 
> Otis, Scribe



[youtube]z9n86hbdktY[/youtube]


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (28 Mars 2011)

La pomme de shrek a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai un entretien d'embauche mercredi avec la société Easy-switch,
> connaissez-vous cette société, si oui qu'en pensez-vous ?



Je ne connais pas spécialement mais mes parents ont été démarchés il y a quelques mois. Après de nombreux appels pour leur faire prendre un abonnement, on leur a coupé le téléphone pour les faire basculer su ES sans leur consentement. J'avais alors fait un recommandé pour leur dire que c'était une méthode expéditive et pas légale et aussi pour révoquer l'adhésion au contrat car c'était dans le délai légal (de 14 jours je crois). Ils ont tout annulé en suivant ... 
Sinon, je ne connais pas. Mais ils portent bien leur nom 

@ petit_louis : ça dépend du côté où on se trouve


----------



## Nobody (29 Mars 2011)

C'est génial : Shrek pose une question et c'est le Petit Chaperon Rouge qui répond. Et entre les deux, les 3 Petits Cochons.

C'est MacPerrault, maintenant, ici.


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est génial : Shrek pose une question et c'est le Petit Chaperon Rouge qui répond. Et entre les deux, les 3 Petits Cochons.
> 
> C'est MacPerrault, maintenant, ici.



tu veux une baffe ?!


----------



## Nobody (29 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu veux une baffe ?!



Euh... C'est dans quel conte, ça?

Je donne ma langue au chat (botté, bien sûr).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

Biffe-Biffe, Baffe-Baffe et Bouffe-Bouffe.


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Biffe-Biffe, Baffe-Baffe et Bouffe-Bouffe.


Joliment résumé, mais il ne sont pas intervenus dans cet ordre, crois-tu que l'initiateur du fil (qu'on n'a pas revu, d'ailleurs) va comprendre ?.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Mars 2011)

Pfffff !

Ca pousse pas à la convivialité cet abandon de post.

:hein:


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2011)

oui, d'ailleurs, on ferme. :sleep:


----------

